# Giveaways....what would you want?



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 9, 2015)

So, if your employer was going to give something to you as an incentive or award gift, what would you want?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 9, 2015)

Candy


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 9, 2015)

Hookers


----------



## frazil (Jul 9, 2015)

Just a pat on the back and "Good job" is enough for me!


----------



## frazil (Jul 9, 2015)

just kidding...Money.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm with that too...give gift cards!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 9, 2015)

Definitely money


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 9, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Hookers


&amp; Blow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 9, 2015)

If you couldn't get money, or anything illegal, what else would you want? I know someone trying to figure out what to give as a "good job" gift.

But they are not inspired by the same old hats/shirts/coffee mugs/umbrellas/and the like.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 10, 2015)

An extra day off, or even a half day


----------



## frazil (Jul 10, 2015)

^yes!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 10, 2015)

Jello shots


----------



## Supe (Jul 10, 2015)

Matches and kerosene.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 10, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> An extra day off, or even a half day




This.

If that's not feasible, a long lunch at a decent restaurant.

Around here they have a United Way raffle for an executive parking spot. Right next to the building, and it's covered so it's nice in the winter time. Seems to be pretty popular and raise a lot of money.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 10, 2015)

When I passed the PE, my boss told me to take my wife for a weekend stay at one of the local resorts here and then expense it (similar to a monetary gift). I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2015)

Although i have never gotten one myself we have these perk gifts we can give out if someone does a good job, goes extra mile, etc. We basically send them an email with a charge number they can go out to sinner anywhere they want up to $50 and they just expense the meal/ drinks/etc... Not the greatest but its a nice little treat IMO.

I believe you can also use them for baseball games and such..

They also give out small things like 4 movie tickets on your bday month. Which is also nice..


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 10, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> ...they can go out to _*sinner*_ anywhere they want...


Sounds fun!


----------



## frazil (Jul 10, 2015)

^ yeah, but what type of sinner can you get for $50 these days?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 10, 2015)

frazil said:


> ^ yeah, but what type of sinner can you get for $50 these days?


well depending on the neighborhood you visit and your willingness to risk your health you may be able to get several.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 10, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> > ^ yeah, but what type of sinner can you get for $50 these days?
> ...


Lmao!!!! I'm dying here!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 10, 2015)

I give out homemade blueberry pie to my staff. (almost homemade i use a store bought crust)


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey, those swingline staplers are sooo much better then the junk staplers I am stuck using at work!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 10, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


>


red swingline FTW


----------



## P-E (Jul 10, 2015)

Beer


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Bacon


----------



## BLG923PE (Jul 29, 2015)

May not be the same type of award but for an employee's 5 year anniversary, they give you money for an experience. You aren't allowed to spend it on a material item. I know one did a high end sports car driving experience...really cool idea. Far better than picking something out of a gift book.


----------



## P-E (Jul 30, 2015)

BLG923PE said:


> May not be the same type of award but for an employee's 5 year anniversary, they give you money for an experience. You aren't allowed to spend it on a material item. I know one did a high end sports car driving experience...really cool idea. Far better than picking something out of a gift book.


I think hookers was already taken.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 30, 2015)

i like the time off or reserved parking spot close to the door.


----------



## BLG923PE (Jul 30, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> BLG923PE said:
> 
> 
> > May not be the same type of award but for an employee's 5 year anniversary, they give you money for an experience. You aren't allowed to spend it on a material item. I know one did a high end sports car driving experience...really cool idea. Far better than picking something out of a gift book.
> ...


Lol, knew this response was coming as soon as I posted it!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 10, 2015)

A king size Titanic unsinkable
Molly Brown water bed with polybendum

A foolproof plan and an airtight alibi
Real simulated Indian jewelry
A Gucci shoetree, a year's supply of antibiotics
A personally autographed picture of Randy Mantooth
And Bob Dylan's new unlisted phone number
A beautifully restored 3rd Reich swizzle stick
Rosemary's baby
A dream date in kneepads with Paul Williams

A new Matador, a new mastodon, a Maverick
A Mustang, a Montego, a Merc Montclair
A Mark IV, a meteor, a Mercedes, an MG
Or a Malibu, a Mort Moriarty, a Maserati
A Mac truck, a Mazda, a new Monza, or a moped
A Winnebago, hell, a herd of Winnebagos
We're giving 'em away
Or how about a McCulloch chainsaw

A Las Vegas wedding, a Mexican divorce
A solid gold Kama Sutra coffee pot
Or a baby's arm holding an apple?


----------



## P-E (Aug 10, 2015)

Cream colored ponies and crisp apple streudels

Doorbells and sleigh bells and schnitzel with noodles
Wild geese that fly with the moon on their wings

^These


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 11, 2015)

Are a few of my favorite things...


----------



## envirotex (Aug 11, 2015)

Seriously, only money. Or a car.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 24, 2015)

I started thinking about this again since I just got a Christmas bonus.  Money is nice, but the problem is that it goes right into my bank account and I never buy anything fun with it.  It's basically just used to pay bills.  But then, I already buy myself a bunch of stuff throughout the year, so I guess it evens out.


----------

